# instinctive shooting...



## Volp

Hi guys!

I'll give you a little summary of my story...in the past I always shot instinctively. I held the slingshot with my right hand with the fork at 45 degrees and I pulled the pouch back to the height of my shoulder, without a reference point on the fork. I would just look at the target and shoot, without worrying about what kind of slingshot I had or what kind of bands I was using. I would just let my brain do the work. That's how I shot until 2012, when I first went online and typed "slingshot", and found this world that you all know, and I found new techniques like line to the target, anchor points, etc. I decided to try these techniques, and I started to shoot that way. I changed to holding the frame from the right to the left, because my dominant eye is the right one. I found an anchor point on my face and I started working on the type of bands, length..........and that became my main style of shooting for the last 4 years. But I never left the instinctive shooting style and in the last few weeks, I went back to it, enjoying the freedom it gives me, the ability to look at the target and shoot, without using reference points on the fork, without giving importance to the distances etc., but letting the brain do all the work. Now I'm holding the slingshot with my left hand, with the slingshot at 45 degrees and I have a floating anchor point at the back of my head. My target is somewhere in the air above the slingshot. I just wanted to share this and a little video that I made today of some instinctive shots, nothing really hard but just having fun. Because the feeling of hitting something without a reference, but just by looking at it, is a super feeling.

Thanks so much guys, sorry for the long post....






Take care

Volp


----------



## pult421

Thats such an awesome video volp. Super cool.


----------



## grappo73

Buddy you're a real sniper!!! Very nice tricks!!! Well done!!!


----------



## QuotidianPrepper

What an awesome video to start my day with. Thank you. I'm just at the beginning of my slingshot journey and still finding my groove and style. I think my natural tendency is towards instinctive but I also like the consistency from more structure shooting. Great fun.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Wow!
Think this video should be able to be a "school of slingshot" video.
We can see the difference between instinctive shooting and aiming shooting.
However I think everybody could be a good aiming shooter, but to be a good instinctive shooter you need some predisposition in your brain so that's not for everybody IMHO.
Think I have not that brain predisposition, anyway I'll try to shoot instinctively.
Thanks for sharing those amazing shots!
Take care 

P.S. nice shirt of Sardegna flag!


----------



## Ibojoe

Amaizing shots! Looks like you were having a blast! The brain can do incredible things! Thanks for the video, and keep the camera rolling!


----------



## CornDawg

What, no unicycle? :iono:


----------



## Volp

pult421 said:


> Thats such an awesome video volp. Super cool.


   thanks a lot Bud!!



grappo73 said:


> Buddy you're a real sniper!!! Very nice tricks!!! Well done!!!


Thanks fratello!!

ciao e stammi bene



QuotidianPrepper said:


> What an awesome video to start my day with. Thank you. I'm just at the beginning of my slingshot journey and still finding my groove and style. I think my natural tendency is towards instinctive but I also like the consistency from more structure shooting. Great fun.


You are right!! each one has pros and cons...........do both  !!


----------



## CornDawg

Volp, when you transitioned to aiming after finding this site, how long did it take before you were comfortable? Did you become a lot more accurate? This question has weighed heavily on me since Inconvenience's thread on aiming v. intuitive shooting. It seems the best competitive shooters are all aimers nowadays- are there any instinctives regularly in contention? When I try to aim it feels as though I'm cutting off critical input, I don't feel the subtle tension differences in the bands that helps me forecast the arc of the ammo, the static anchor seems to steal zing from my rubber because the pause lets hysteresis set in. It's frustrating because I have to believe that aiming must be mastered for my shooting to evolve, or at least gain in precision.


----------



## Volp

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow!
> Think this video should be able to be a "school of slingshot" video.
> We can see the difference between instinctive shooting and aiming shooting.
> However I think everybody could be a good aiming shooter, but to be a good instinctive shooter you need some predisposition in your brain so that's not for everybody IMHO.
> Think I have not that brain predisposition, anyway I'll try to shoot instinctively.
> Thanks for sharing those amazing shots!
> Take care
> 
> P.S. nice shirt of Sardegna flag!


I agree with you......and I know that you will try!!! :naughty:

I quattro mori e la croce di san giorgio......l'hai notata la bandiera!! bravissimo!

Ciao e thanks socio


----------



## Volp

Ibojoe said:


> Amaizing shots! Looks like you were having a blast! The brain can do incredible things! Thanks for the video, and keep the camera rolling!


I had a blast!!  I am in the same page with you.....the brain can do incredible things, and if mine brain can do it everybody can :rofl:

Thanks a lot my bud!!

Take care



CornDawg said:


> What, no unicycle? :iono:


I sold my 26" wheel unicycle in 2008 when I both an adult kickbike to cross Italy, Austria and Slovenia round trip hahahahaha :rofl: What a crazy guy!


----------



## Volp

CornDawg said:


> Volp, when you transitioned to aiming after finding this site, how long did it take before you were comfortable? Did you become a lot more accurate? This question has weighed heavily on me since Inconvenience's thread on aiming v. intuitive shooting. It seems the best competitive shooters are all aimers nowadays- are there any instinctives regularly in contention? When I try to aim it feels as though I'm cutting off critical input, I don't feel the subtle tension differences in the bands that helps me forecast the arc of the ammo, the static anchor seems to steal zing from my rubber because the pause lets hysteresis set in. It's frustrating because I have to believe that aiming must be mastered for my shooting to evolve, or at least gain in precision.


I remember the first period,when I switched to aiming, I was not able to hit the most simple things.....that "hard frame" with my body was so uncomfortable for me.......the wrist was more uncomfortable too, 45degrees is more a natural position for a normal "fork" slingshot....

But in end I arrived to the results. I can tell you with no doubt I became more accurate with aiming, but more important the consistency improved.

The aiming in my opinion is a "geometric" technique. If all the "angles""sides"......are in the right position and with the right length........you will have a result, and you can repeat more or less the same result, repeating the same "equation".

But.........I can tell you with no doubt that the most amazing shoots I ever did were instinctive. Like to shot a little target on the other side of a river just looking at the target......and not thinking about distances.....ecc

Both are different techniques, each one has pros and cons, and each one is better in one situation or an other.

Let me know your opinion.......

Ciao

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

slinger2016 said:


> do you use an anchor point in your face


Excuse me...do you read the post that you comment???
In his first post Volp wrote:
"Now I'm holding the slingshot with my left hand, with the slingshot at 45 degrees and I have a floating anchor point at the back of my head."
You can see that in his video too.
Dont' be angry if people scold you...think why it happen...


----------



## pult421

Genoa Slingshot said:


> slinger2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you use an anchor point in your face
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me...do you read the post that you comment???
> In his first post Volp wrote:
> "Now I'm holding the slingshot with my left hand, with the slingshot at 45 degrees and I have a floating anchor point at the back of my head."
> You can see that in his video too.
> Dont' be angry if people scold you...think why it happen...
Click to expand...

 bendito.. hes just new to this. It happens. Lol. Slinger.. just be more attentive. And utilize the search function as much as you can. I would do the same thing starting out.. But then realized that alot of what i needed wasnt someone elses input .. (although it helps only to a certain extent) i needed to experiment with what worked for me. Ive made over 30 slingshots by now. The beginners were horrible but functional. Then i started progressing. You are the best person that can answer your questions about your needs. And thats after already having an open text book on how to do everything (this forum) so study. Do your research and even look up the history and the roots of the sport. Hope this helps.


----------



## Charles

Lovely shooting, Volp!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## alfshooter

:king: Dominate all styles of shooting, requires talent and hard work, you've got Master !!!

Sós Tremendusss ....


----------



## Vly62

As always, absolutely the best videos!!!! Thanks for putting a smile on my face!!


----------



## Volp

Charles said:


> Lovely shooting, Volp!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles!!!! 



alfshooter said:


> :king: Dominate all styles of shooting, requires talent and hard work, you've got Master !!!
> 
> Sós Tremendusss ....


It is a club........"los tremendusss" to enter hard work......pero al fin todos hermanos! 

Ciao Grande!


----------



## Volp

Vly62 said:


> As always, absolutely the best videos!!!! Thanks for putting a smile on my face!!


I am honored.......not for the "best videos"....but for your smile 

Thank you a lot Vly62 for your comment!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## E.G.

Great shootig Volp!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

As always your videography is very inspiring. Thank you, muchas gracias amigo.

When I was a kid and teenager, all my bow and slingshot shooting was strictly instinct. When I returned to the sports after my military service, I started using bow sights, bought a compound bow with a string peep sight and a set of brass threaded screws in the form of a front sight mechanism. I could shoot more consistently that way. Somehow I lost the "muscle memory" I had as a youth...and could never regain it totally. I had won competitions at Boy Scout camp even beating the instructor in a shoot out gaining twice the points with consistent bull's eyes(which he took personally unfortunately, threw his bow down and walked off the scene).

Same/same with slingshots. At first in the late 90s when I shot my Marksman Pack Along folder, my instinct just wasn't there anymore no matter how I tried. Since I was a youth my right eye suffered a mishap in combat and was useless except some peripheral vision which it fortunately retained. So I was forced to use my "other" non dominant eye, perhaps that was part of the loss of instinctive shooting of bows and slingshots...I'll never really know.

So now I use a sighting method used my many here...which in fact I did LEARN here in 2013ish as a lurker.

Muscle memory plays an important part if not THE part in so called instinctive shooting and like you, Sr. Volp, I miss the freedom of just grabbing a slingshot and shooting it without concern of sighting. I shoot instinctively at short range, 10 meters, sometimes just to return to childhood but hold the frame with my right hand which has become comfortable as an adaptation to my former left hand hold, so much so I prefer, now, right hand holds of bow and slingshot.

The vid below demonstrates the ultimate of muscle memory. Note the musician's left hand how it controls the tone of the mono string perfectly...imagine a stringed instrument with only one string, no bow and only a finger pick like a guitar/banjo has...the tone is 100% controlled by tensioning the string with the lever on the side of the instrument... and yes I do miss the music of my most beloved Vietnam. I will always be attached to the place...the people, the food, culture and just the beauty of it. I wanted to stay but alas exited the Army entirely in '68 after having spent two tours there. In northern CA where I lived we didn't have the Viet population that other venues of CA had, which I found unfortunate.






Here is another example of a Viet musical instrument that does use a bow but has only one string.





We are talking a lot of muscle memory here.


----------



## brucered

Shooting & Cycling...now that's my kind of day.

Great video as always. Made me laugh and smile, more then a few times.


----------



## inconvenience

CornDawg said:


> Volp, when you transitioned to aiming after finding this site, how long did it take before you were comfortable? Did you become a lot more accurate? This question has weighed heavily on me since Inconvenience's thread on aiming v. intuitive shooting. It seems the best competitive shooters are all aimers nowadays- are there any instinctives regularly in contention? When I try to aim it feels as though I'm cutting off critical input, I don't feel the subtle tension differences in the bands that helps me forecast the arc of the ammo, the static anchor seems to steal zing from my rubber because the pause lets hysteresis set in. It's frustrating because I have to believe that aiming must be mastered for my shooting to evolve, or at least gain in precision.


I'm torn as well. I've decided to let myself be my normal instinctual self with my pickle forks and for full frames I'm going to do aiming.

I'm never going to light matches or be a competitive shooter. I just want to shoot the poop out of some cans and have a good time.

I agree with you also that when I concentrate on aiming I lose touch with my pouch directionality and that natural Zen feeling I get with instinctual.

I hope to get to the point where I can combine the two. If I can be half the shooter PFShooter is one day I'll be more than happy.


----------



## CornDawg

Man, I'm just gonna keep practicing. When I moved to a two-inch target I started to see the limitations of instinctive, and then felt like a spaz because I just cant use the fork like a front site... I honestly believe I get more input from how the bands feel than the blurry minutia of trying to aim.


----------



## inconvenience

CornDawg said:


> Man, I'm just gonna keep practicing. When I moved to a two-inch target I started to see the limitations of instinctive, and then felt like a spaz because I just cant use the fork like a front site... I honestly believe I get more input from how the bands feel than the blurry minutia of trying to aim.


When I was hitting 1 inch letters all day long from 25' on my first post it was instinctual. But PFS lends itself to instinct.


----------



## CornDawg

Cans are fun, but I wanna be able to do this: 




I must have watched this video a couple hundred times, trying to pickup this or that.

Ray's draw plane is profoundly consistent, Nathan even mentions it. I'm trying to replicate that currently.

It's a lot harder than he makes it look--- and aiming like a son of a gun. Sigh...


----------



## gabeb

I always shoot instinctively just because of what you said," the ability to look at the target and shoot" . I am not trying to look through a fork to see my target. Hunters know that animals move and targets will too in the wind. I also can't understand how you people shoot a ttf. Only because I can't shoot it worth a crap. But give me an ott slingshot and my instinctive brain will just know where the projectile is going.... the target..".................


----------



## Volp

Chuck Daehler said:


> As always your videography is very inspiring. Thank you, muchas gracias amigo.
> 
> When I was a kid and teenager, all my bow and slingshot shooting was strictly instinct. When I returned to the sports after my military service, I started using bow sights, bought a compound bow with a string peep sight and a set of brass threaded screws in the form of a front sight mechanism. I could shoot more consistently that way. Somehow I lost the "muscle memory" I had as a youth...and could never regain it totally. I had won competitions at Boy Scout camp even beating the instructor in a shoot out gaining twice the points with consistent bull's eyes(which he took personally unfortunately, threw his bow down and walked off the scene).
> 
> Same/same with slingshots. At first in the late 90s when I shot my Marksman Pack Along folder, my instinct just wasn't there anymore no matter how I tried. Since I was a youth my right eye suffered a mishap in combat and was useless except some peripheral vision which it fortunately retained. So I was forced to use my "other" non dominant eye, perhaps that was part of the loss of instinctive shooting of bows and slingshots...I'll never really know.
> 
> So now I use a sighting method used my many here...which in fact I did LEARN here in 2013ish as a lurker.
> 
> Muscle memory plays an important part if not THE part in so called instinctive shooting and like you, Sr. Volp, I miss the freedom of just grabbing a slingshot and shooting it without concern of sighting. I shoot instinctively at short range, 10 meters, sometimes just to return to childhood but hold the frame with my right hand which has become comfortable as an adaptation to my former left hand hold, so much so I prefer, now, right hand holds of bow and slingshot.
> 
> The vid below demonstrates the ultimate of muscle memory. Note the musician's left hand how it controls the tone of the mono string perfectly...imagine a stringed instrument with only one string, no bow and only a finger pick like a guitar/banjo has...the tone is 100% controlled by tensioning the string with the lever on the side of the instrument... and yes I do miss the music of my most beloved Vietnam. I will always be attached to the place...the people, the food, culture and just the beauty of it. I wanted to stay but alas exited the Army entirely in '68 after having spent two tours there. In northern CA where I lived we didn't have the Viet population that other venues of CA had, which I found unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another example of a Viet musical instrument that does use a bow but has only one string.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking a lot of muscle memory here.


I don't have the right words to tell you how much I enjoyed your post and your story.

The music in those videos is amazing.

Thanks a lot My Friend to share with us your experience but more important your life.

Volp


----------



## Volp

brucered said:


> Shooting & Cycling...now that's my kind of day.
> 
> Great video as always. Made me laugh and smile, more then a few times.


I am very happy to read that!!!!

Taka care and thanks bud!!

volp


----------



## inconvenience

All the video links are broken for me :/


----------



## Volp

inconvenience said:


> All the video links are broken for me :/


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz

:batman:



B)

Rip


----------



## inconvenience

Volp said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the video links are broken for me :/
Click to expand...

Thanks. I am accessing through Tapatalk on my phone and usually they work.

I'll try on my computer later.


----------



## Volp

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> :batman:
> 
> 
> 
> B)
> 
> Rip


 :wave: 



inconvenience said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the video links are broken for me :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I am accessing through Tapatalk on my phone and usually they work.
> 
> I'll try on my computer later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Volp

inconvenience said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the video links are broken for me :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I am accessing through Tapatalk on my phone and usually they work.
> 
> I'll try on my computer later.
Click to expand...

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slingshooterPT

I just like you am enjoying shooting instinctive again after some years...gives us a certain level of freedom!!! And if found that it can be just as accurate if you put the time one it, some top shooters shoot instinctive! Nathan Masters, Travis and Dan where some of the ones that made me want to try it again and it feels good!! Excelent shooting! Excelent funny video as usual! Keep shooting good buddy


----------



## Volp

slingshooterPT said:


> I just like you am enjoying shooting instinctive again after some years...gives us a certain level of freedom!!! And if found that it can be just as accurate if you put the time one it, some top shooters shoot instinctive! Nathan Masters, Travis and Dan where some of the ones that made me want to try it again and it feels good!! Excelent shooting! Excelent funny video as usual! Keep shooting good buddy


Thanks a lot!!! I agree with you about instinctive shooting!!!



take care!!!

Volp


----------



## Blue Raja

I am definitely going to add a soundtrack to my shooting sessions! And a couple of cool hats. Thanks, Volp - very inspiring.


----------



## Volp

Blue Raja said:


> I am definitely going to add a soundtrack to my shooting sessions! And a couple of cool hats. Thanks, Volp - very inspiring.


  the hats are the secret!

Thanks a lot Blue Raja!!!

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Volp said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to add a soundtrack to my shooting sessions! And a couple of cool hats. Thanks, Volp - very inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> the hats are the secret!
> Thanks a lot Blue Raja!!!
> 
> Take care!!
> 
> Volp
Click to expand...

Uhm...you didn't speak with a deaf...next time hat & jump...will be a great success!!!


----------



## theTurk

Good stuff Volp, awesome video!!????️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp

theTurk said:


> Good stuff Volp, awesome video!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi The Turk!!!

Thanks!! :thumbsup:

Volp


----------



## DEDO

Evvai Pablo....you are the best!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Volp

DEDO said:


> Evvai Pablo....you are the best!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Sono Il migliore quando dormo Hahaha grazie Grande Dedo!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew

I have nothing to say !!! The video says it all !!
P.S ; thanks shooting master for the valuable lesson :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Volp

slingshotnew said:


> I have nothing to say !!! The video says it all !!
> P.S ; thanks shooting master for the valuable lesson :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wave: :wave: :wave:


Too much!!! 

Thanks a lot amico mio!!

Volp


----------



## inconvenience

I think there's a lot of once you know the rules you can break them involved here too.

I shoot my PFS purely instinctual. But the discipline of practicing aiming has also made my draw more consistent, my grip better, etc.

I just went back to my OPFS after a month of aiming, and my instinctual shooting, especially my pouch control and feel, was more consistent. And I didn't need a few shots to warm up.


----------



## inconvenience

Volp said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll give you a little summary of my story...in the past I always shot instinctively. I held the slingshot with my right hand with the fork at 45 degrees and I pulled the pouch back to the height of my shoulder, without a reference point on the fork. I would just look at the target and shoot, without worrying about what kind of slingshot I had or what kind of bands I was using. I would just let my brain do the work. That's how I shot until 2012, when I first went online and typed "slingshot", and found this world that you all know, and I found new techniques like line to the target, anchor points, etc. I decided to try these techniques, and I started to shoot that way. I changed to holding the frame from the right to the left, because my dominant eye is the right one. I found an anchor point on my face and I started working on the type of bands, length..........and that became my main style of shooting for the last 4 years. But I never left the instinctive shooting style and in the last few weeks, I went back to it, enjoying the freedom it gives me, the ability to look at the target and shoot, without using reference points on the fork, without giving importance to the distances etc., but letting the brain do all the work. Now I'm holding the slingshot with my left hand, with the slingshot at 45 degrees and I have a floating anchor point at the back of my head. My target is somewhere in the air above the slingshot. I just wanted to share this and a little video that I made today of some instinctive shots, nothing really hard but just having fun. Because the feeling of hitting something without a reference, but just by looking at it, is a super feeling.
> 
> Thanks so much guys, sorry for the long post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> 
> Volp


I was finally able to watch this. Dude, these were amazing shots. The way you walked that can was the most impressive to me. And dang do you have a heck of a draw man!

I love the intuitive style and am going to go ahead and embrace it. I just need to learn to relax and be in the moment with each shot. When I do that I surprise even myself with how accurate I can be.

I have all the respect in the world for technical shooters. And I will still work on my consistency. But I shoot slingshots for the freedom, as you said. And for me it is therapy. Not that I don't like being recognized as a decent shot.

Anyhoo. Thanks for the clever video and amazing shooting display.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp

[/quote]I was finally able to watch this. Dude, these were amazing shots. The way you walked that can was the most impressive to me. And dang do you have a heck of a draw man!

I love the intuitive style and am going to go ahead and embrace it. I just need to learn to relax and be in the moment with each shot. When I do that I surprise even myself with how accurate I can be.

I have all the respect in the world for technical shooters. And I will still work on my consistency. But I shoot slingshots for the freedom, as you said. And for me it is therapy. Not that I don't like being recognized as a decent shot.

Anyhoo. Thanks for the clever video and amazing shooting display.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk[/quote]

Thanks a lot man!! I really appreciate your comments and your ideas!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Moorman

Wow just found this forum through google and this is exactly what I came on here to try to find out!

I am right handed and right eye dominant and have always held my catty in my right hand and have shot instinctively.

I am now wanting to aim,therefore I have to swap hands I'm finding this very difficult at the moment.

Just wanted to find out if it is possible to master this over time.It seems so unnatural and awkward to me.

I think I may have to shorten my bands too as I don't seem to be getting maximum power now either.

Oh yes and great shooting I really enjoyed your video!

Thanks.


----------



## Volp

Moorman said:


> Wow just found this forum through google and this is exactly what I came on here to try to find out!
> I am right handed and right eye dominant and have always held my catty in my right hand and have shot instinctively.
> I am now wanting to aim,therefore I have to swap hands I'm finding this very difficult at the moment.
> Just wanted to find out if it is possible to master this over time.It seems so unnatural and awkward to me.
> I think I may have to shorten my bands too as I don't seem to be getting maximum power now either.
> Oh yes and great shooting I really enjoyed your video!
> Thanks.


Thanks a lot!! Welcome in this slingshot world!! You will be able to master all the styles practice and practice this is the secret.
Thanks for your comment and take care!!

Volp


----------



## Moorman

Volp said:


> Moorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow just found this forum through google and this is exactly what I came on here to try to find out!
> I am right handed and right eye dominant and have always held my catty in my right hand and have shot instinctively.
> I am now wanting to aim,therefore I have to swap hands I'm finding this very difficult at the moment.
> Just wanted to find out if it is possible to master this over time.It seems so unnatural and awkward to me.
> I think I may have to shorten my bands too as I don't seem to be getting maximum power now either.
> Oh yes and great shooting I really enjoyed your video!
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!! Welcome in this slingshot world!! You will be able to master all the styles practice and practice this is the secret.
> Thanks for your comment and take care!!
> 
> Volp
Click to expand...

Thanks Volp couldn't resist just watched your video again, truly great shooting and thanks for the reply.

Mark


----------



## inconvenience

Moorman said:


> Wow just found this forum through google and this is exactly what I came on here to try to find out!
> I am right handed and right eye dominant and have always held my catty in my right hand and have shot instinctively.
> I am now wanting to aim,therefore I have to swap hands I'm finding this very difficult at the moment.
> Just wanted to find out if it is possible to master this over time.It seems so unnatural and awkward to me.
> I think I may have to shorten my bands too as I don't seem to be getting maximum power now either.
> Oh yes and great shooting I really enjoyed your video!
> Thanks.


I had a litteral overnight conversion to TTF + Aiming for full size frames.

But I will continue to enjoy intuitive shooting on frames that lend themselves to it, like pickle fork shooters.

Anyway, my point is you can definitely enjoy both styles of shooting.

Oh, and by the way. You should measure the length of your pull. You should have your bands cut so they are being stretched around 400-500% of their relaxed length. Of course this varies by material etc. But I think it applies to most flats and quality tubes.


----------



## Moorman

inconvenience said:


> Moorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow just found this forum through google and this is exactly what I came on here to try to find out!
> I am right handed and right eye dominant and have always held my catty in my right hand and have shot instinctively.
> I am now wanting to aim,therefore I have to swap hands I'm finding this very difficult at the moment.
> Just wanted to find out if it is possible to master this over time.It seems so unnatural and awkward to me.
> I think I may have to shorten my bands too as I don't seem to be getting maximum power now either.
> Oh yes and great shooting I really enjoyed your video!
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a litteral overnight conversion to TTF + Aiming for full size frames.
> 
> But I will continue to enjoy intuitive shooting on frames that lend themselves to it, like pickle fork shooters.
> 
> Anyway, my point is you can definitely enjoy both styles of shooting.
> 
> Oh, and by the way. You should measure the length of your pull. You should have your bands cut so they are being stretched around 400-500% of their relaxed length. Of course this varies by material etc. But I think it applies to most flats and quality tubes.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that tip, so you measure your pull length then trim to that length when out stretched.


----------



## inconvenience

[/quote]

Thanks for that tip, so you measure your pull length then trim to that length when out stretched.[/quote]

Yea. You pretty much take some string and act like it is the elastic. Then you place it on a tape measure. Then you have your number. Be sure you account for the frame when you do it.

Then take that number and divide it by 4 or 5. I prefer 5. I would rather change bands more often than lack power. That will be your band length. Also you should learn about tapers if you use Flats or Pseudo-tapers if you use tubes. And use the smallest pouch you can for the ammo you are shooting.

Anyway. I figure it's not too bad to hyjack a thread that has been up a couple of weeks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moorman

Thanks for that tip, so you measure your pull length then trim to that length when out stretched.[/quote]

Yea. You pretty much take some string and act like it is the elastic. Then you place it on a tape measure. Then you have your number. Be sure you account for the frame when you do it.

Then take that number and divide it by 4 or 5. I prefer 5. I would rather change bands more often than lack power. That will be your band length. Also you should learn about tapers if you use Flats or Pseudo-tapers if you use tubes. And use the smallest pouch you can for the ammo you are shooting.

Anyway. I figure it's not too bad to hyjack a thread that has been up a couple of weeks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

[/QUOTE]

Sorry for hijacking your thread vulp.....just extremely glad for the information thanks its much appreciated!


----------



## Bajaja

I do not like your video, because it makes me feel like noob :rofl:


----------



## Volp

Moorman said:


> Sorry for hijacking your thread vulp.....just extremely glad for the information thanks its much appreciated!


 I am happy you had valuable informations!!



Bajaja said:


> I do not like your video, because it makes me feel like noob :rofl:


 :rofl: :wave:

Take care Bajaja!!


----------



## frailuco

Volp said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll give you a little summary of my story...in the past I always shot instinctively. I held the slingshot with my right hand with the fork at 45 degrees and I pulled the pouch back to the height of my shoulder, without a reference point on the fork. I would just look at the target and shoot, without worrying about what kind of slingshot I had or what kind of bands I was using. I would just let my brain do the work. That's how I shot until 2012, when I first went online and typed "slingshot", and found this world that you all know, and I found new techniques like line to the target, anchor points, etc. I decided to try these techniques, and I started to shoot that way. I changed to holding the frame from the right to the left, because my dominant eye is the right one. I found an anchor point on my face and I started working on the type of bands, length..........and that became my main style of shooting for the last 4 years. But I never left the instinctive shooting style and in the last few weeks, I went back to it, enjoying the freedom it gives me, the ability to look at the target and shoot, without using reference points on the fork, without giving importance to the distances etc., but letting the brain do all the work. Now I'm holding the slingshot with my left hand, with the slingshot at 45 degrees and I have a floating anchor point at the back of my head. My target is somewhere in the air above the slingshot. I just wanted to share this and a little video that I made today of some instinctive shots, nothing really hard but just having fun. Because the feeling of hitting something without a reference, but just by looking at it, is a super feeling.
> 
> Thanks so much guys, sorry for the long post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> 
> Volp


Pablo te costo mucho acostumbrarte a coger el tirador con la izquierda porque mi ojo dominante tambien es el derecho pero no me apaño a cogerlo con la izquierda abrazos


----------



## Volp

frailuco said:


> Pablo te costo mucho acostumbrarte a coger el tirador con la izquierda porque mi ojo dominante tambien es el derecho pero no me apaño a cogerlo con la izquierda abrazos


Hola Amigo! Si, me costo mucho al principio, me acuerdo que cuando empece' a coger el tirador con la izquierda no era capaz de tirar a una botella de 1.5L!!!!!! pero con el tiempo fue mejorando y los resultados al fin fueron mejores de cuando yo solía usar la mano derecha.

Dale una prueba, lo se' que sera' dificil....pero creo que vale la pena probar 

Un abrazote hermano!!! Cuidate campeón!!!!

Pablo


----------



## WindLvr

You must be doing something right, because it looked like you were having a grand time! Nice shooting, Volp!


----------



## Volp

WindLvr said:


> You must be doing something right, because it looked like you were having a grand time! Nice shooting, Volp!


 thanks a lot!! I really liked your comment!!

Take care!

Volp


----------



## Bubba73

Awesome shooting! I find I shoot better holding the SS at a 45. I've tried the gangster hold and aiming but I keep going back to 45 and instinctive.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp

Bubba73 said:


> Awesome shooting! I find I shoot better holding the SS at a 45. I've tried the gangster hold and aiming but I keep going back to 45 and instinctive.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot man!!!


----------

